# Use tyres for seats and tables



## Jillaroo (Feb 8, 2014)

_Just make a top for them then wind rope all around for a really different look_


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 8, 2014)

They look surprisingly good!


----------



## DorothyinOz (Feb 8, 2014)

Very cool looking.


----------



## That Guy (Feb 8, 2014)

Now, THAT'S innovative.


----------



## Ina (Feb 8, 2014)

Remember when they use to invert tires to make players? :goodone:


----------



## Anne (Feb 8, 2014)

Ina said:


> Remember when they use to invert tires to make players? :goodone:




What??!  I'm lost, lol    I know they can be used for raised beds.


----------

